# Rubbed raw nose.



## cookieboots (Aug 8, 2011)

Well since we put the PVC pipe in her cage and she began pretty much living in it, her nose looks as if its been rubbed raw. Much like a dog left at a kennel who rubs their nose agains the cage. Would it be from her sleeping in the pipe and when she gets hissy rubbing it against the bottom of the pipe?


----------



## JustOnePost (Dec 27, 2011)

How big is the PVC? The recommendation is 4" PVC, however a raw nose is usually something like a small wheel where their nose is rubbed against it, what type/size is the wheel?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Or if they're in an aquarium/terrarium.


----------



## JustOnePost (Dec 27, 2011)

Christemo said:


> Or if they're in an aquarium/terrarium.


I went back and read the OP other posts before posting and that is not the case


----------



## cookieboots (Aug 8, 2011)

Its the Big 4" pipe and her wheel is large, also its the large bunny cage. After one day/night without her pipe her nose looks 100% better its not nearly as red nor inflamed. Is there anything we could do to leave the pipe in and not have her nose so irritated??


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

It should be pretty easy to make a fleece cover for the pipe, if you have a sewing machine. I've seen people who have those kinds of covers in general, either to make the PVC pipe more cozy/warm or because it makes them easier to clean. I imagine it would help quite a lot for this too.


----------



## cookieboots (Aug 8, 2011)

I though of putting some fleece inside the tube but knowing her she will get under it. But wait a minute...I had an engineering moment!!! If I get a rather LARGE piece of fleece and pull it through the tube..duck tape the end of the fleece to the outside then cut a hole in the fleece and duck tape that to the other side........so far she has not used the tube for her hedgie loafs. What does though think!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Why not just make a fleece tube cover? I make fleece tube covers for the oatmeal boxes I use in my cages. They are extremely easy to make. If you have a sewing machine, it takes exactly 1 straight stitch to complete. I wrote an article, with lots of images of the steps, for the IHA Newsletter last year, but here is a set of quick instructions: Measure the length of the tube. Double that measurement and add 2 inches. That is the length of the fleece you need to cut. Measure the circumference and add 1 inch, that is the width of the fleece. Take the fleece and sew 1 straight stitch down the length of the fleece. Turn inside out and insert the tube. Then fold the remaining over the tube. You will have about 2 inches where the fleece will overlap. 

These covers are easy to remove, washable and tight so that a hedgehog cannot get between them and the tube. Before I made these, an oatmeal canister may have only lasted a night or two before they got soiled, however, I haven't had to replace an oatmeal canister since making the tube covers.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, my suggestion was the same as what Kalandra described. Seems like a good fix.


----------

